# Grand Seiko 9F as "beater"?



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm considering buying a GS quartz (not one of the divers) as my go-to, daily wearer. However, I'm a bit worried that the highly refined style of the watch would not lend itself well to the occasional scuff or scratch. The movement is certainly up to it, but would the years of daily use take away from what makes the cosmetic appearance of the watch great? Basically, would a daily wearer be a mis-match for such a piece?

I rarely do anything really G-Shock worthy to my watches, and if I had too, I would take the watch off. No swimming. That being said, I don't want to have to constantly worry about it when I'm chasing the kids around the park, and things of this nature.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

To clarify, I won't ever do anything to allow the watch to get in harms way, but accidents do happen.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

My advice to you is....if you'll be put out by a scuff, knock, ding or scrape then consider putting something else on instead.

Why risk it ?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Be a man! Do you think this guy gave a s**t about his watches ? Well he did, but not in the way you're thinking of, probably... :laugh:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I briefly owned the gorgeous SBGV009 Anniversary, and even though I sit at a desk all day, I was terrified of marking it. The finish is so perfect it felt like just looking at it would cause a blemish. What a watch though…

*








*


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

people wear Rolexes daily! , I have just sold my Gs quartz white dial (just not my size) its got a brushed bracelet, so not so delicate as a all polished links , I did not wear mine daily if at all, but there is a highly polished case and bezel, the gs quartz is probably the best one to wear daily from a cost and value perspective rather than the higher spring drive / auto GSs. it would be a very nice watch to wear on a daily basis in my opinion.

deano


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the quick and diverse responses. There are some GSs which are just too polished to endure much, imo. An example would be the one for which it'salivejim posted pictures of. I suppose then, if I were to wear it as a daily beater, I would pick this model:










If I'm not mistaken, it was designed for to be more sporty than some of the others, as evidenced by it's more robust and brushed lugs.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

It's a Seiko! They're made to be worn everyday 

The example above would stand up to daily wear for a lifetime - even more so with the brushed finish. What's the worst that can happen? A few knocks or scrapes? Once it's beaten up enough take it for a well deserved service and hey presto... back to new!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

relaxer7 said:


> It's a Seiko! They're made to be worn everyday
> 
> The example above would stand up to daily wear for a lifetime - even more so with the brushed finish. What's the worst that can happen? A few knocks or scrapes? Once it's beaten up enough take it for a well deserved service and hey presto... back to new!


 But that's the problem with a Grand Seiko. Spring drive servicing and the Zaratsu polished finishing has to be done in Japan by an army of tiny Samurai elves, and in the case of my model, the finishing is one of the unique beauties of it so scratches and dings would be maddening.

Agreed, the brushed models will stand up to wear better, and there's no doubting the overall durability of the GS movements, but for the price, there are more viable options to choose from.

This article on WUS is interesting:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f642/zaratsu-journey%97-real-life-experience-grand-seiko%92s-polishing-service-%5Bupdate-2-5%5D-2371082.html


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> But that's the problem with a Grand Seiko. Spring drive servicing and the Zaratsu polished finishing has to be done in Japan by an army of tiny Samurai elves, and in the case of my model, the finishing is one of the unique beauties of it so scratches and dings would be maddening.
> 
> Agreed, the brushed models will stand up to wear better, and there's no doubting the overall durability of the GS movements, *but for the price, there are more viable options to choose from. *
> 
> ...


 What other options could you suggest?

Thanks for the link. I've read up on it and it gave me a feeling for a possible problem with GS. I don't know how much of it applies to me though. I'm not a really big bracelet guy, and would probably only put it on a bracelet for the odd formal occasion. To be honest, the watches shown there didn't looked fine to me even before they went in to be re-brushed/polished. Maybe I'm just not as particular as other watch guys A straight up ding, though, can be irritating.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Well, I've given it some thought and I am probably going to go ahead and get a 9f as an daily wearer.

I've read a similar thread http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-durable-enough-everyday-wear-665353.html and the opinions were similar to this one: if you are the type to get annoyed by minor scratches that can only be viewed if you try to see them, then a GS isn't a good daily. Luckily, I don't fall into that category.

I appreciate the input. If anyone can help me by pointing out the models which lend themselves better to daily wear, like the SBGX91/93 above, I'd appreciate it. Those ones are slightly out of my price range.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

GS QUARTZ is an outstanding watch. The 9F movement is exceptional. More beautiful than many mechanical movements. Plus there is history. Seiko created the first quartz and now they (arguably) have the best quartz on the planet with the 9F. As a daily wearer? I've even seen one with dings and scratches on a nato and it still looked cool.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree. I've pretty much narrowed it down to a GS, though I still have some flip flopping between 9F or 9S. I can get a 9S second hand from jauce.com for around the same price as a new 9F. Still currently leaning toward 9F due to Seiko's questionable service guarantee of only 10 or 20 years, but maybe that's acceptable. If I do go for the 9F I would want one of these. Can't decide!












weaselid said:


> GS QUARTZ is an outstanding watch. The 9F movement is exceptional. More beautiful than many mechanical movements. Plus there is history. Seiko created the first quartz and now they (arguably) have the best quartz on the planet with the 9F. As a daily wearer? I've even seen one with dings and scratches on a nato and it still looked cool.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

both beautiful watches, my pick would be white dial, but then again it would be wouldn't it :biggrin:

deano


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Indeed, I'm thinking of the white, too. Though, I meant to post pictures of the 9f versions of this watch, which are pretty much the same except are a bit thinner, don't say automatic and have no date.


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be able to stand up to normal wear - just don't go gardening with it on or work on the car engine wearing it. In fact, why wear a watch at all when doing such jobs?

FYI, the dial is silver, not white.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah, I think the mechanical version is white, but the 9f is silver. What a beauty. I'm just a bit annoyed that the 9f version doesn't come with a date.


----------

